# otter trapping



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I would like to hear from anyone who has trapped otters and the type of sets used any imformation would be very well appericated 280


----------



## amasa (Oct 17, 2005)

I live in the UP of Michigan and I'v trapped many otters just by setting a 330 conibear in a narrow creek channel, either half submerged or compleatly submerged with a dive stick. I pm you with more later


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I sent you a pm or email 280


----------

